# Anybody close by set up to smelt brass?



## Capt Quirk (Jan 20, 2017)

I would like a brass stamp made, and have plenty of brass casings and scrap to smelt. Just don't have the experience or the set up. Anybody close to Washington Cty that can help?


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 21, 2017)

Plenty of stuff on smelting metals. Most are fairly simple if you are mechanical in nature. The bigger issues are health and safety.
Lots of different brasses out there and many have very undesirable off gassing when being smelted...be aware of what you are breathing.
The other is handling, crucibles, molds....read up on what to do and not to do to be safe.
There probably is a "backyard shadetree" smelter in your vicinity but you will probably have to ask/look in more places then just here.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a fire pit, not a forge. This isn't something I'll likely do again, and since I am trying to cut some corners and save money, don't want to invest more than I have to. I have looked into the cost of a good brass Maker's stamp, and it is more than I am willing to spend. I can get a Delcron stamp made for about $20. That could be used to make a mold. All I need is somebody to smelt the brass and pour it for me.

I have been reading this forum for several years now, and a lot of folks here are very capable craftsman. Just looking around to see if one is close by.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 22, 2017)

Brass used for most stamps have a higher alloy of zinc to make them tougher and "stiffer" to hold up to the rigors of stamping. Intend to use in wood or leather or something else? Sounds like you plan to cast your logo or other info in a mold. That's requires a bit more detailed info/instruction for a beginner. Safety issues alone can take time/space. 

Can you do it....yes; safely in a firepit....probably not; get it right the first couple of times....not likely; burn a lot of manhours that can be more productive....definitely.

Now, if you just "have to do it", be honest with yourself, it's really not about saving money.
All in all and not knowing anymore info than you gave me, I would recommend selling the scrap brass, taking the money and having a professional stamp maker make the stamp for you.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 22, 2017)

Could I melt it? Yeah. I could use my brick pile to form a forge, and I have an air pump to force more air, create a hotter fire. I have clay, and can get the fine silica for making the mold. Mold making is fairly simple. What I don't have, is the crucible and tongs. Nothing I have on hand would hold up to the heat, and I'd end up with a puddle of slag.

If I took my brass in for scrap, I'd have about $5.00. Cheap Maker's Marks in brass are $65.00, and the shipping of course. The quotes I have received were in excess of $100.00 for what I want, leaving me -$100.

The reason I don't go with the cheap Delcron is twofold. First, they don't usually hold up to mallet blows, they are really meant to be used in a press. Second, I'd like to toy with Branding some leather, and Delcron definitely won't hold up to that.

So, what I am looking for, is somebody with a forge, a crucible and tongs, and willing to spend an hour or two smelting and pouring for me.


----------



## injun joe (Jan 22, 2017)

Might check with  a jewelry maker. Melting point is similar to silver.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok, I see now. $5 worth of unknown alloy brass, should be enough to fill a small/medium crucible - about $25 on ebay and tongs another $15 if you don't make them yourself. The rest is just time - effort - fuel, whatever you figure it's worth to you. You seem to have the know-how .... but you'd rather get someone else to spend their time, money, and equipment to save a few bucks on a questionable brass alloy scrap casting adventure. 
Sounds fair.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 24, 2017)

Anvil Head said:


> Ok, I see now. $5 worth of unknown alloy brass, should be enough to fill a small/medium crucible - about $25 on ebay and tongs another $15 if you don't make them yourself. The rest is just time - effort - fuel, whatever you figure it's worth to you. You seem to have the know-how .... but you'd rather get someone else to spend their time, money, and equipment to save a few bucks on a questionable brass alloy scrap casting adventure.
> Sounds fair.


 If you have a house full of furniture to move, do you buy the moving truck?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> If you have a house full of furniture to move, do you buy the moving truck?



I didn't buy a moving truck, but I did buy a trailer and move it all myself. 

Little steps. 

If anyone knows what they're talking about it is these fellas. I'd pay attention to what they're telling you, but that is just me. 

Carry on.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't buy a moving truck, but I did buy a trailer and move it all myself.
> 
> Little steps.
> 
> ...



I'm not questioning their knowledge, just their justification. I don't want to buy the equipment, I just want to rent a setup for a couple hours. I don't have torches, or any of the other equipment that somebody who does it for a hobby already has.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> I'm not questioning their knowledge, just their justification. I don't want to buy the equipment, I just want to rent a setup for a couple hours. I don't have torches, or any of the other equipment that somebody who does it for a hobby already has.



Most of those fellas that do it for a "hobby" make money with that "hobby" and have a significant investment in said equipment. Not saying you would misuse or intentionally break anything, but sometimes things just happen. Then who would foot the bill for fixing or replacing it?

Jis sayin dawg.....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Most of those fellas that do it for a "hobby" make money with that "hobby" and have a significant investment in said equipment. Not saying you would misuse or intentionally break anything, but sometimes things just happen. Then who would foot the bill for fixing or replacing it?
> 
> Jis sayin dawg.....



And that is fine too, if they would rather smelt and pour themselves. Got no problem with that. But this is already turning into more of a pain in the nuggets than it's worth. So instead of trying to get some help from a local, and pass on the money to them, I'll just send my money overseas and forget about the hassle? I'm sorry I asked.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 24, 2017)

Seriously, it's a yes or no answer, I don't need people telling me how to do it. If you have the equipment, and are willing to do it, then say so. Otherwise, it is a no, and you don't need to respond.


----------

